# Hedgehog food! HELP ME!



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

* Im getting a hedgehog soon and cant find a good food for it... i want to use dried cat food but cant find a good HEALTHY one any help oh i live in the U.K

Thanks to every one who anwsers!*


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*  for some reason i cant see my replies!  its says ove got 14 replies but i cant see any like its not working waa*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thats 15 veiws not 15 replies.
Any pet store will have the good cat food.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

View that topic, Reaper has made a list of great quality cat foods that would be very acceptable for hedgehogs. On the list are foods that meet certain qualities such as percentage of fat, amount of protein, what ingredients, ect.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,

Have you looked at this? They have Royal Canin. 
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/dept.asp?dept_id=34
This is where you find a seller in the UK: http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/retailers.aspx


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

I'm from the U.K and I feed mine Royal Canin Light 40 dry cat food. It's important to feed them the light version.
Heres a link;
http://www.amazinganimal.co.uk/light-400g-p-21561.html


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Ok thanks any idea where to get Royal Canin from... what shops?*


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson said:


> This is where you find a seller in the UK: http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/retailers.aspx


You use the above link and then enter your post code and it will list all the places you can buy it in your area. I noticed they also sell Indoor 27 which is also on Reapers list


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks i can buy some from pets at home but the thing is they dont sell the light to the one they sell is too fatty? so im a little stuck and all the dry cat foods they sell is too fatty and more than 10% fat.. im looking for a low fat one but cant find any anywhere... does anyone know if they sell them in Asda???*


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

They sell this one but you need to ask someone who knows about food if it's OK.

Royal Canin Adult Complete Cat Food for Siamese with Chicken

Ingredients:

Dehydrated Chicken Meats, Maize, Maize Gluten, Barley, Rice, Chicken Livers, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Mineral Salts, Corn Flour, Powdered Egg, Fish Oil, Fructo-Oligo-Saccharides, Vegetable Oils, L-Lysine, Hydrolysed Vegetable Oils (Source Of Linoleic Acid Conjugate), Dl-Methionine (Include Chelated Trace Elements), Yeast Hydrolysate (Source Of Mannan-Oligo-Sacchardies), Sodium Phosphate, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Vitamins,, Extract Of Marigold (Rich In Leutin)
Typical Analysis:

Moisture 7%, Protein 38%, Oils and Fats 12%, Fibre 10.1%, Ash 6.9%


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

This one is from the same place you mentioned. You should ask Reaper if any of these are OK. I don't know enough and do not want to give you any bad advice.

James Wellbeloved Senior Complete Cat Food

With Turkey & Rice is a nutritious complete cat food that is specifically formulated for the unique dietary needs of a senior cat, whilst gentle on your senior cat's digestion. Excluding many of the ingredients which are known to commonly cause allergies including wheat gluten and dairy products and made with specially selected natural, wholesome ingredients, including a minimum of 26% Turkey and 26% rice.
Ingredients:

White Rice (Min 26%), Turkey Meat Meal (Min 26%), Maize Gluten, Turkey Fat, Poultry Gravy, Potato Protein (Min 2.5%), Tomato Pomace, Omega-3 Oil Supplement, Chicory Extract, Carrot, Cranberry Extract (Min 0.05%), Dl Methionine, Lysine Hydrochloride, Taurine, Threonine, Zinc Methionate, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Oil
Typical Analysis:

Moisture <10%, Protein 29%, Oils and Fats 12%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Both of those would be ok for a "junk" food in there diet. Meaning they shouldn't be the only one in your mix. Protein was getting too high in the first one, the fat is on the high side on both and there is more grains in the first 5 ingredients then most people like. They would be a good one to have in your mix as a something that is available to you but then get a couple different ones that maybe you have to travel to get. This will make sure that if you run out of some of the other foods you always have that one that you can always get. Not sure if this makes any sense lol. We have to drive 3 hours to get some of the better foods for our little one but I plan on adding a "junk" food that I can get in town. Hopefully this was at least some what helpful!


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok. So I have been looking around and there are a couple brands of food I think might be alright in the UK. First one is Arden Grange Light Food- http://www.ardengrange.com/Pet-Food/cat ... ngredients . Still not that happy with how much grain is in it but protein is good and I presume their oil equates to fat. Second was Frank's Pro Gold Adult Food- http://www.franksprogold.co.uk/cat.html . The Fat is higher then liked but there is more then one meat in the first 5 ingredients and protein is where it should be. Third is James Beloved Cat Food- http://www.wellbeloved.com/products/cat ... light.aspx . It has more then one meat kind in the first 5 ingredients but the protein and fat percentages are not what most people like. The most important thing is to have your guidelines and when a food fits them then to make the best choice you can. Protein should be around 32% and Fat/Oil 8%- 12%. In the first 5 ingredients has AT LEAST one meat and preferably starts with a meat. Contains no: by- products (including blood meal), ethoxyquin, BTA, BHT. Take a look around and see what you find. It's up to you to give your little one the best that you can. I hope this has helped somewhat. And hopefully someone who knows a lot more and maybe is from the UK can give you some more pointers. Good luck!


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

If youre looking for the Royal canin light, why not just order it online, on the link i posted?
Or maybe if you need the food urgently, I bought some Royal Canin 'Slimness' cat food in a 300gram bag i think, from pets at home, as that's the best one I could find in the store, they don't really have a good selection. Protein is about 34%, fat is 10%, and is chicken flavour I think.

Just look at the ingredients of each packet you pick up, and look for at least 30% protein, around 10% fat, and get flavours in chicken/turkey not fish ones. Also like others have said, look for the ingredients list and check that meat is listed first.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

Im from the uk and had problems as well. I now use Royal Canin (as already suggested) which i got from Jolleys. I also use Purina One natural balance chicken (which i believe is also on Reapers list) which i got from Tesco.

Another i use which is not on reapers list but also from Tesco is Joe & Jills chicken. Its a little high in fat (16%) so might not be suitable for your hedgehog, but is completely natural.

I hope this helps. But im a newbie so if anyone elses advice contradicts mine, go with theirs!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Yeh ok thanks *


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Yeh i will have a look in tescos because i havent looked in that shop yet 
So will any dried cat food do as long as it is less than 10 % fat?*


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgehog madness x said:


> *Yeh i will have a look in tescos because i havent looked in that shop yet
> So will any dried cat food do as long as it is less than 10 % fat?*


No.

You will have to look at the ingredients. If you look at Reaper's list, it clearly states what his requirements are for the food to make it onto his list.

You have to make sure meat or meat meal is one of the first 2 ingredients, preferably, the first. You have to see how much "fillers"(like corn) they add in, you have to make sure it has nothing that can potentially cause problems with your hedgie.

What I suggest you doing, is going to your local pet stores, find out what kind of food they stock, write down the names of the ones that look good, come back here and ask Reaper :lol: That is your safest bet to take.


----------

